# Help run away puppy



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Any suggestions on how to get Summer to come to me when I call her. Tried the treats and it works some of the time. But when she's in the back yard she just let's lose and won't come at all have to chase after her when its time to go in . She thinks its a big game. I know it's time for training school just haven't got there yet. I don't want her to be one of the dogs that takes off the first chance they get..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You need to start with her on a leash. Have someone else hold her and call for her to come. When she does praise the heck out of her. You can also have her sit and then move back a few feet and call her. 

Work with her on a leash and then move to a longer leash. Eventually work up to off leash in a fenced in area.

If Lexi is off leash outside (very rare, only happened a couple of times by accident) I just have to pretend like I'm going in without her and she comes running to me. You can also try doing something unexpected (make a funny noise or movement).


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I kind of still have the same problem with Peanut. Most of the time he will come when called, but sometimes he feels like ignoring me







His favorite toy is a squeaky squirrel and the always gets his attention. I have to say that when Summer doesn't listen don't chase after her because then it will be a game for her and it'll be impossible to get her inside. Someone else will have better suggestions. Good luck!









Lexi's mom beat me to posting. oops


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is our instructions from our trainer along time ago... Our pitbull Boca was horrible about this. She wouldn't come inside after being loose in our fenced yard. 

Do not chase them, they are trying to make a game of it. 
Sit down somewhere and look away from them or down at the grass at by your feet. Normally a your dog will then come to you, it make take a min but they want to know what you are doing and if it is more fun than trying to get you to chase them.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe is pretty good about it, but when I go towards her, she goes the other way. What works every time is if I start to run in the opposite direction. She cant resist coming to see why mommy is running!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This worked like a champ for me.... I haven't perfected "come" but I'm pretty good with "Stop".... that will work because then you can scoop them up... and also it can be really helpful if they get outside accidentially.

Put a long leash on her. I usually do this in the house, for some reason. Then tell her to "STOP". Say it in a strong voice and emphasize the "P" at the end. Then as you say it, step on the leash so she'll have no choice but to stop. Be sure and use a harness and be sure you don't suddenly stop her when she is running fast. 

Anyway, do this a bunch of times. When she stops, praise her and give a treat. Keep at it until she stops on her own. You can eventually give the treats every other time but continue to praise and then just praise.

Don't say Stop and then pick her up to do something she'll hate doing. I usually pick mine up and love on them and then a couple minutes later take them to the grooming table or whatever. I want them to associate "stop" with something good.

(BTW, I guess you know, also, never say "Come" and have them come to you and then you reprimand them.... that's the worst thing to do.... Always make "come" a good thing.)

Sometimes I will say stop and Kallie decides to play a little game and go around the table a couple times. Then she'll stop. Well, even though I want to tell her "bad girl" for not stopping right away I always praise her for the last thing she'll remember and that is that she "stopped".


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advise. I now know what everyone is saying should have figured that one out and i now can see that every time I go to get her its to go inside and she isn't ready yet.. So I will start picking her up and than put her back down to play some more.. It's been along time sence we've had a pup.. She so smart . She can sit will work with the leash







poop







Just went in my bed room and peed















and I was right in the next room where the pee pad an she was with me and than gone that fast I feel like i have a 2 yr old in the house again LOL.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 2 2005, 01:18 PM
> *This worked like a champ for me.... I haven't perfected "come" but I'm pretty good with "Stop".... that will work because then you can scoop them up... and also it can be really helpful if they get outside accidentially.
> 
> Put a long leash on her.  I usually do this in the house, for some reason.  Then tell her to "STOP". Say it in a strong voice and emphasize the "P" at the end. Then as you say it, step on the leash so she'll have no choice but to stop. Be sure and use a harness and be sure you don't suddenly stop her when she is running fast.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks thats great advise will try it asap Really so simple


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@May 2 2005, 04:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL then she looks at you with that cute face... what a cutie you have.

Sorry I have no advice here. I did the leash thing with chelsey yes it works but I notice she will only come if I hit my leg with my hand. If we are out side forget it.. She will pay until she get tired... rain, snow, hail she does not care. 
Now even Chester can’t get her to come in anymore she figured out his trick







....the other day I was watering the plants and she started drinking from the flower bed... She would not take water from me .... she wanted it from the flower bed and there is mulch in it







. chester went back inside and I was chasing her around the yard like a mad women, boy was she fast. I just did not want her to get sick from the dirty water. She knows the stop command very well... but when outside she will stop and then if I move she is gone again... lightning fast... I swear the neighbors get a good laugh watching.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Play the recall game. You and another person sit across from each other with treats and call her back and forth.

2. Never ask her to come if you can't enforce it. It makes the word meaningless. My enforce, I mean gently guide her in with a leash or know show will come. So, for now, keep her on a long line outside. 

3. Don't make come a bad thing. Call her a few times when she is outside, giving her a treat each time and letting her go back to playing. Don't only call her when it is time for the fun to end. Do this in the house, too. If come means I get a treat and the game doesn't end, I'm more likely to do it. 

4. Dogs don't generalize well. If she learns come reliably inside without distractions, you need to teach it over again in the yard, and over again in the park, and over again at a store, etc. Dogs don't generalize a cue across situations. Remember this and don't ask her to do it someplace new without being able to help her succeed (guide her in and treat). 

As far as her urinating in the other room...she has too much freedom. She should not be able to get out of your sight. If you are not actively watching her, crate or pen her or you can tether her to you with her leash. Every accident is because you were not watching her close enough.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@May 2 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Phoebe is pretty good about it, but when I go towards her, she goes the other way.  What works every time is if I start to run in the opposite direction.  She cant resist coming to see why mommy is running!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59004*


[/QUOTE]

thats what i do.. add a "luuuuucy come here!!" and she comes tearing over :lol:


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley won't come to me either when he's outside....he's a wild man,freedom at last


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@May 3 2005, 08:17 AM
> *Harley won't come to me either when he's outside....he's a wild man,freedom at last
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
HAHA Yes, Caesar is the exact same way. I think it is because he is running so darn fast that he can't hear me calling him through all of the wind! :lol:


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@May 2 2005, 01:59 PM
> *1. Play the recall game. You and another person sit across from each other with treats and call her back and forth.
> 
> 2. Never ask her to come if you can't enforce it. It makes the word meaningless. My enforce, I mean gently guide her in with a leash or know show will come. So, for now, keep her on a long line outside.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Boy do I know that one LOL thanks for the advise JMM


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Well I went out last night and gave her a treat when she came to me and it worked. Picked her up and than let her back down to play some more seem to help alot more when she new she wasn't going in. Thanks to all of you for the great advise . Will work on it some more today and JMM going to take your advise AGAIN LOL and keep her close I know its my fault when she has the accidents







She so smart last night she got over my the motor home and when I followed her and told her to GET OVER HERE boy she looked up and came running she new she had gone to far


----------

